# Wer wirbt mich?



## Maggie1701 (12. Mai 2021)

Hi zusammen,

 

ich bin jahrelange WOW Spielerin, habe aber seit Januar nicht mehr gespielt.

Nun überkommt mich wieder die Lust ein bisschen zu zocken und würde den Werbt einen Freund Bonus gerne mitnehmen.

 

Da ich ein bisschen knapp bei Kasse bin, wäre ein bisschen Zuschuss am Anfang gerne gesehen =)

 

Ich freue mich auch darauf, mal zusammen zu leveln etc. Ich war sonst immer jemand, der eher alleine vor sich hin gespielt hat, insbesondere seit meine alte Gilde sich aufgelöst hat. Hätte also auch gerne jemanden mit dem ich leveln/spielen könnte. Aktiv zu raiden steht aber eher nicht im Raum.

 

Server: Arygos

Fraktion: Horde

 

Hoffe, es findet sich jemand Nettes =)

 

Viele Grüße,

 

Maggie


----------



## Speckiboy (17. Mai 2022)

Ich könnte bei noch Interesse einfach Discord melden

Dsicord ID: 263061100558286852   oder Cloudie#5541


----------

